# Accessory code decoding



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what this code means? 66 GTO Accessory code line CODE: 2 LV??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In 67, L was for a 4-speed and V was for a verba-phonic rear speaker, I'm not sure about 66 but I think it was the same codes for both years.


----------

